# RainMachine Mini-8 WiFi irrigation controller sale



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

This 8 zone controller is on sale for $129 (the lowest price I've ever seen) for the next week at newegg.com. I've had the 12 zone model HD-12 with the LCD screen for a couple of years and have been very pleased with it.


----------

